# Are redundancy packages negioatable? Not in a union, could I hire a solicitor?



## sticky (18 Dec 2008)

Like so many companies recently the one i work for has started making redundancies. They are paying the basic two weeks per year. The query I have is are redundancy packages negioatable?  Would it be worth my while to contact a solicitor to try and negioate get a better deal as we dont have any union representative.


----------



## Sunny (19 Dec 2008)

You can try and negotiate yourself but I don't see the point of getting a solictor involved unless you think they are breaking terms and conditions of your contract. Legally they only have to statutory redundancy if you are eligible. How much were you expecting?


----------



## sticky (19 Dec 2008)

Just trying to get as good a deal as possible. Have worked there for 15 years so there is a big difference between 2 weeks per year of service and 3 or 4.


----------



## rmelly (19 Dec 2008)

Are you the only one being made redundant? You seem to think you are in a good bargaining position? Realistically, you don't have much choice on the matter I would have thought?


----------



## sticky (20 Dec 2008)

Not in any bargaining position whatsoever. You hear some companies pay 4,6 or even more weeks per year, just didnt know if redundancies were negotiated or at the employer's discretion. Hence my question.


----------



## MandaC (20 Dec 2008)

Our office was relocating in June.   Our MD was semi retiring, but could have brought us across if he/or us really wanted to.  I did not want to go to the new premises, so I was going to take the redundancy option.

I think under the statutory terms I was due about €8K, so I told boss that was not much use to me.  He understood and we agreed on a lump sum.

It was easier to to that as 1., we were a small office and the redundancy only affected 2 of us.  The other staff member did not get the same package as me, so it is down to how you negotiate.


----------

